# Hedgehog not eating or drinking? Maybe this could help! :)



## stuck.in.the.relm (Nov 14, 2016)

I have an interesting observation that I've noticed and since I've had this problem I feel like it could MAYBE help some othhers that have the same problem. Mind you that I'm not a veterinarian so please if your hedgehog is not eating and starts becoming to weak or sick and simply will not eat no matter what within a couple days please!! Immediately bring them to the vet!

Now back to what this post is about. I've come up with a couple solutions and one observation about my hedgehog Yuki. A month or two ago I noticed that Yuki (when she was 4-5 month old Hedgie) stopped eating. I was very concerned and made sure she had enough water and she wasn't injured constantly and she continued to not eat or very little. After about two days or making her take watered down pumpkin I tried feeding her some squash I cooked and smashed up for her. She ate ALL of it which was surprising. So then afterwards I figured Yuki was totally okay with eating. Nope. She refused to eat her food (her food was a mixture of quality cat foods and a variety of dried foods). So the next day I picked up some wet cat food and she loved it. After about a week of me feeding her anything except pumpkin water and her food she ate very well. My conclusion is that your hedgehog can simply just get bored of their food. I know this sounds kind of weird but it completely worked for Yuki but mind you that something might be seriously wrong so don't underestimate your hedgie and watch them closely in their activities in a notebook even.

Here is my second solution/observation. Yuki went onto another hunger strike only just eating a VERY small amount of food and I watched her closely. I attempted doing the same method of last time and it was unsuccessful so I started feeding her syringe food. After a while she got sick of it and decided to eat again only less but sustainable to keep her alive and she participated in all of her normal activities but I noticed ever since she got a little sad per say and was more lethargic. It made me kind of sad to see her like that so I got a bright idea that I would give her a present. At this time she was living in a 2' 3" by 2' which at the time I left was very small but I dondn't have money to extend or buy a new cage. I decided I would musk up the money to make her a c&c cage hopefully making her feel better. So I finally made it and set up all of her things and she seemed to dig it. For the last couple weeks with the new ch=age she has completely changed and especially her diet which was most concerning to me. Within the first day she started eating back to her normal amount right away and was pretty happy! This is after all just an observation I just made but it may elp your hedgie with the same problems Yuki had. Remember that if something does turn up seriously wrong please take them to the vet as quick as you can so your hedgie can recover quickly and be a happy hedgie :smile:! 



So this is a simple run down list of options you could do for your hedgie. I know I've been saying this a lot but I just don't want anyone under estimating their hedgies condition (but don't over estimate either, it's okay for a hedgie mom/dad to worry though I'm sure we all would!).
~Try feeding their hedgehog watered down pumpkin
- If your hedgue doesn't like pumpkin try using a syringe. You can maybe get them from your vet.
~Try feeding them foods they like (apples, squash, crickets, worms, etc).
~If your hedgehog has a smaller cage try upgrading it! (PICTURES OF OLD AND NEW CAGE BELOW)
~Try giving them a lukewarm oatmeal bath. Your hedgie's tummy could be upset and making them not wanting to eat. A bath can help sooth their system.
~ Make sure your hedgie isn't dehydrated! Make sure their bowl is completly filled an fresh. Lack of water could mean constipation!
-to see if your hedgehog is dehydrated pinch their stomach for 30 seconds- 1 minutes (not to hard). If the skin stays in the same place or goes back slowly this is a sign of dehydration! Give water to them and if they refuse please bring them to the vet they could be in danger.
~Check for injury! Your hedgehog could be hurt! check their whole body for any sign of sickness or injury just in case. Something I've heard is to check if their jaw is swollen or hurt.
~~~~PLEASE BRING YOUR HEDGEHOG TO THE VET IMMEDIATELY IF CONDITION CONTINUES OR WORSENS~~~~

Old and New Caging attached if anyone was interested!

Thankyou for reading my article and please tell me if any of these worked for you! I would love the feedback!


----------

